# Quints



## Mike CHS (Mar 8, 2019)

I put most of our posts in our Journal but this is one I wanted to share with everyone.  I know that goat people are used to this but I have never seen quints from sheep.  I didn't see her before she lambed but I can't imagine how broad she was.


----------



## B&B Happy goats (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow........ i don't  think i would like that even with my nigerians........
This wasn't  yours was it ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 8, 2019)

Holy Cannoli!  That's crazy. You know she's glad to have that load on the outside rather than the inside!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 8, 2019)

B&B Happy goats said:


> Wow........ i don't  think i would like that even with my nigerians........
> This wasn't  yours was it ?



No - that's from a farm in Lawrenceburg (40 miles from us).


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Mar 8, 2019)

Holy Cannoli!  That's crazy. You know she's glad to have that load on the outside rather than the inside!


----------



## SA Farm (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## farmerjan (Mar 8, 2019)

5 is very unususal, even for polypays which are known for multiple lambs..... but 5 live....wow.


----------



## secuono (Mar 8, 2019)

Saw this on FB.
Crazy! 
3 is a rare max for my sheep, I'd probably faint if 4 or more popped out of my girls!


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 8, 2019)

secuono said:


> Saw this on FB.
> Crazy!
> 3 is a rare max for my sheep, I'd probably faint if 4 or more popped out of my girls!



 We had mostly twins this time and would prefer to keep it that way.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 8, 2019)

Wow, that is fantastic.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Mar 8, 2019)

WOW.
I'm with you Mike, twins are best.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 9, 2019)

We like a single for the first time and then twins after that is plenty.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 9, 2019)

One of my ewes had triplets, the smallest didn't make it. I am just fine with twins.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 9, 2019)

That girl must have been huge....the lambs are pretty large.
Over here, we seem to get the multiples quite often. I have had a ewe with quints.....4 lived, one succumbed about 4 years ago. I've also had 4 good sized quads a few years back (from my old Longface)..
Someone locally had sextuplets which all lived and was reported in the press.

Triplets are very common. This year I only have two who are expecting triplets, but one of them is pretty sick. I'm suspecting twin lamb disease and treating her as such (developed a very sore hoof and completely went off her food). As she is also old and skinny, I fear I'll lose them all.

Twins are by far the best as the ewe is built for twins.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 9, 2019)

I hope the old girl does alright for you!


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 10, 2019)

Mike CHS said:


> I hope the old girl does alright for you!


 Thank you, Mike. She's a sweet old girl, called Josephine (Jo) who was getting along famously until the hoof became painful and the weather turned 'dire'....howling gales, driving rain and coldish. She's been indoors in the sheep shed for 3 days now, when I noticed she was slow coming down for her food.

Currently getting Lucozade (I think this is a British version of Gatorade.....energy drink with glucose, but not caffeine) via the drench gun, and has had an antibiotic, anti-inflammatory and heavy-duty wormer. She has every food to tempt a sheep....even little green things from all over the garden. So far, things do not look good.

Send her some good wishes from across the Pond...


----------



## Baymule (Mar 10, 2019)

I know that you are doing all you can for your girl. Sending prayers and support your way.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 10, 2019)

Baymule said:


> Sending prayers and support your way.


Thank you.....she looks like she will need them. Another ewe, imminently pregnant with twins has gone down with pneumonia....and she looks like she may not make the night.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> Thank you.....she looks like she will need them. Another ewe, imminently pregnant with twins has gone down with pneumonia....and she looks like she may not make the night.


Awww....I know this is tearing you up. You take such good care of your flock, I hate that this is happening. Big long distance hugs to you.


----------



## Sheepshape (Mar 11, 2019)

Baymule said:


> I know this is tearing you up


 And how....the ewe with pneumonia is unconscious and breathing extremely low.....I'm almost relieved to not being able to feel her lambs kicking like I did  yesterday. She's very peaceful, penned up and with her he'd supported to ease her breathing.

Twin lamb ewe is getting her daily drenches and is still barely eating a thing. I've surrounded her with every possible sheep food should she decide to take anything.

Extremely skinny ewe (who I thought may have Johne's, but who seems too fit, active and has a huge appetite and udder) is in the shed most of the time....constantly begging for more food and running about. I'm just thinking she may have an overactive thyroid.

I love and hate lambing all in the same breath.


----------



## Mike CHS (Mar 11, 2019)

Sheepshape said:


> I love and hate lambing all in the same breath.



That probably could and should be framed. So sorry it's not going the way we always hope it will.


----------

